# TV sur Frontrow - programmateur



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (1 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai une Freebox v5 ainsi qu'un mac intel et je voudrait pouvoir lire les flux de télévision Freebox via Frontrow. Je sois qu'avec la version officielle apple ce n'est pas possible mais est-ce qu'un programmateur a eu ou aurait le courage de se lancer la dedans. Il faudrait simplement un système pour passer d'une chaîne a l'autre ou pour modifier de volume. Alors si quelqu'un est prêt à se lancer ...

Sinon est-ce que c'est possible avec EyeTV ???

Merci d'avance et bon travail si quelqu'un a du temps libre ...


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2006)

larmignatl a dit:
			
		

> Je sois qu'avec la version officielle apple ce n'est pas possible mais est-ce qu'un programmateur a eu ou aurait le courage de se lancer la dedans.


Un "programmateur", c'est pour les machines à laver


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Un "programmateur", c'est pour les machines &#224; laver


M&#234;me sans machine &#224; laver, il faudrait que QuickTime supporte les flux rtsp de Free, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour ma version (QTime Pro + F4Mac + Plug-in MPEG2 + DivX).
Pour le coup c'est VLC qui le fait.

Peut &#234;tre existe-t-il un plug-in rstp sp&#233;cifique "Free pour QT" auquel cas ce sera tr&#232;s facile &#224; faire, sans aucune programmation d'ailleurs.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juillet 2006)

peut-&#234;tre qu'un des concurent de front row (media central etc...) en est d&#233;j&#224; capable


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (7 Juillet 2006)

merci pour toutes vos r&#233;ponce

En effet je crois que mediacentral untilise vlc ce qui devrait rendre ce type d'utilisation mais maleureusement il consid&#232;re les ficher rstp comme des liens et refuse de les lire. Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un sait si un plug-in existe ?


----------



## szamcha (13 Juillet 2006)

La nouvelle du jour, c'est qu'Elgato a réussi à intégrer l'eyetv à Frontrow... à suivre.


----------



## xtoflyon5 (22 Juillet 2009)

Up !

1. Apparemment EyeTV est intégré dans Front Row, ou au moins avec l'Apple Remote en compatibilité avec FR
http://support.elgato.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=2230

2. Manifestement EyeTV peut gérer la TV de la Freebox !
http://www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/software/EyeTV-3/product3.fr.html

Conclusion : On devrait pouvoir bénéficier de la TV Free dans Front Row avec tous les bénéfices d'EyeTV...

*Quelqu'un pour confirmer / témoigner ?*

Merci


----------



## poincamg (6 Août 2009)

Tu peux avoir la TV d'EyeTV en direct dans FrontRow en utilisant le plugin pyetv  disponible ici: http://code.google.com/p/pyetv/

Ca marche nikel!


----------

